# crate size for Brittany



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I apologize, but I haven't found a definitive answer. And yes, I'm sure I'm putting more thought into this necessary, but unfortunately (for my wife and kids especially), that's the way I am.

I should have a female Brittany puppy in the middle of March and I need a crate / kennel / carrier whatever it is people call them. What size are folks using for their in standard adult sized Brittanys?

Medium 500 series 28"L x 20.5"W x 21.5"H
-or-
Intermediate 600 series 32"L x 22.5"W x 24"


Thanks for the help.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the Intermediate and love it. It will seem huge when she's new but you'll be glad when she wants room to curl up in the back with a towel. One side note, if you are planning to crate train you'll need to block part off so she learns that she'll have to sleep in her urine if she makes a mess.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

I like a larger-size crate. In addition to giving the dog extra room, sometimes I actually put two dogs in a single crate.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If you are going to use it as a transporter in the truck---------- the right size matters for safety- VS too large


----------

